# my wife has a great tummy !



## Steve373 (Mar 13, 2014)

She's almost 60 years old and once was very fat ( she won't give numbers but I'll guess 250 lbs at 4' 10'. Now she is like 150 lbs and has an apron belly and maybe a 49" belly measurement at the area where her sexy tummy pooches out the most.

She is still light enough to do the ride em cowgirl sex position ( my favorite) but flabby as Hell with all that loose old blubber from being 100 lbs or so heavier once and having had 2 kids. her tummy has absolutely no muscle tone to it, just pure flab rolls, her (__*__) is also soft and squishy. but the vagina is tight. a nice package overall for a fat lover....

The flabbiness is still there with the old girl that was much heavier once yet ,still light enough for riding cock being so short. the apron belly turns me on , but she wants a tummy tuck, yuck !


----------



## Shosh (Mar 13, 2014)

You are all charm 

Ugh.


----------



## Steve373 (Mar 13, 2014)

Shosh said:


> You are all charm
> 
> Ugh.



you might be a bitch ?

I Love women with loose rolls of pure flab on their tummies, why is that an issue ? My belly is about 60" at the navel and I can only guess that I weigh 330lbs or so. I love flabby tummies on a woman !


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 13, 2014)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 13, 2014)

You said the exact same shit 2 months ago on a different thread. Either post pics of this supposed apron belly or nobody will take you seriously


----------



## Steve373 (Mar 13, 2014)

I hate a tight tummy girl. have had too many of them.!

my formula is 100 lbs for the 1st 5' of height and 5 lbs for every inch beyond that for a normal weight, say 5'5" and 125 lbs.

Now I want 100-150 lbs over that for 5'5" and 225-275 lbs and younger than my 50 years.

I want comparable flab to me or at least old loose flab like my 1st wife has. she would never show her flabby tummy in public, even at a pool in Vegas in July or anywhere else....but she walks around naked in front of me all the time giving me erections with that apron roll on her lower tummy area below the navel area....

it is just so soft and jiggly and like jelly since she lost like 100 lbs and is 59 years old and can never get her  tummy tight again, if it ever was ?

She lacks the 100lbs of fat but has the loose tummy stuff going on, and that turns me on !


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 13, 2014)

Go jack off somewhere else.


----------



## Emma (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh fuck EWW. I hate it when creepy people do stuff like this. No one cares about the old girls "tummy". Just hurry up and finish jacking it and NEVER do this again yeah?


----------



## Extinctor100 (Mar 13, 2014)

Steve373 said:


> my formula is 100 lbs for the 1st 5' of height and 5 lbs for every inch beyond that for a normal weight, say 5'5" and 125 lbs.
> 
> Now I want 100-150 lbs over that for 5'5" and 225-275 lbs and younger than my 50 years.


----------



## J34 (Mar 13, 2014)

I can't keep it together... too funny! Ha... ha.... hahahahahaha


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 13, 2014)

J34 said:


> I can't keep it together... too funny! Ha... ha.... hahahahahaha




lol..I thought it was just me!!!!!!!!!!!! I am crying because i am laughing so hard...


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 13, 2014)

Steve373 said:


> She's almost 60 years old and once was very fat ( she won't give numbers but I'll guess 250 lbs at 4' 10'. Now she is like 150 lbs and has an apron belly and maybe a 49" belly measurement at the area where her sexy tummy pooches out the most.
> 
> She is still light enough to do the ride em cowgirl sex position ( my favorite) but flabby as Hell with all that loose old blubber from being 100 lbs or so heavier once and having had 2 kids. her tummy has absolutely no muscle tone to it, just pure flab rolls, her (__*__) is also soft and squishy. but the vagina is tight. a nice package overall for a fat lover....
> 
> The flabbiness is still there with the old girl that was much heavier once yet ,still light enough for riding cock being so short. the apron belly turns me on , but she wants a tummy tuck, yuck !


If she wants one, then let her have it, put her happiness above your own. I applaud her for having sex with you, it couldn't be easy.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 13, 2014)

Baby Jesus On A Cracker


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 13, 2014)

Goddamit, where's the block overshare button on this freakin' site?


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Shosh (Mar 14, 2014)

Steve373 said:


> you might be a bitch ?
> 
> I Love women with loose rolls of pure flab on their tummies, why is that an issue ? My belly is about 60" at the navel and I can only guess that I weigh 330lbs or so. I love flabby tummies on a woman !



And you might be a creep.
Guess what, nobody wants to hear this garbage!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 14, 2014)

Shosh said:


> And you might be a creep. Guess what, nobody wants to hear this garbage!



Might be a creep? I think he proves he's one with each post.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 14, 2014)

there are no words.


----------



## Steve373 (Mar 14, 2014)

So it is wrong to admire a woman with a flabby belly on a fat worship site like Dimensions, I guess ?

A flabby tummy is the 2nd most erotic zone on the body ( male or female)

allowing your lover to fondle those love handles can only be topped by placing your erect penis in your woman's mouth and trusting her not to harm your MANHOODLINESS, so to speak.

If a woman has my lovehandles firmly grasped and my penis in her mouth, she has me by the balls so to speak ! She could about bite my dick off if she wanted to, talk about trust ! and she has my fat rolls in her hands at the same time.....the next most sensitive zone.

I just love fat women and their bellies, especially the bellies of a flabby BBW or SSBW. I'm a fattummy lover !


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 14, 2014)

No one cares to hear about your penis nor it's adventures. Trust me on this one.




Steve373 said:


> So it is wrong to admire a woman with a flabby belly on a fat worship site like Dimensions, I guess ?
> 
> A flabby tummy is the 2nd most erotic zone on the body ( male or female)
> 
> ...


----------



## Marlayna (Mar 14, 2014)

Men who need to brag about their sex life, usually don't have one. I'm not saying that's you, but Steve, do you write dirty things on bathroom walls?


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 14, 2014)

Steve373 said:


> *She could about bite my dick off if she wanted to,* talk about trust !



At first when I read this, I thought you were expressing permission. It seemed like it was getting a lot more interesting


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> At first when I read this, I thought you were expressing permission. It seemed like it was getting a lot more interesting



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Steve373 said:


> So it is wrong to admire a woman with a flabby belly on a fat worship site like Dimensions, I guess ?
> 
> A flabby tummy is the 2nd most erotic zone on the body ( male or female)
> 
> ...



OMG!!!!!!!!! I am laughing so hard at work that my co-workers think I am crazy! This thread gets better and better!

But n a serious note, it is not wrong to love, admire or even worship a flabby belly. 

I think you need to edit some of your posts. we don't need to know about your MANHOODLINESS??? Whatever that means.. and we certainly don't want to know where it has been or what it is currently doing. 

JMT


----------



## Missamanda (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm glad you love your wife's belly enough to dedicate a whole thread to it. But the "bite your dick off line" caught me by surprise and then was just a downer because she didn't.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 14, 2014)

Steve373 said:


> She's almost 60 years old and once was very fat ( she won't give numbers but I'll guess 250 lbs at 4' 10'. Now she is like 150 lbs and has an apron belly and maybe a 49" belly measurement at the area where her sexy tummy pooches out the most.
> 
> She is still light enough to do the ride em cowgirl sex position ( my favorite) but flabby as Hell with all that loose old blubber from being 100 lbs or so heavier once and having had 2 kids. her tummy has absolutely no muscle tone to it, just pure flab rolls, her (__*__) is also soft and squishy. but the vagina is tight. a nice package overall for a fat lover....
> 
> The flabbiness is still there with the old girl that was much heavier once yet ,still light enough for riding cock being so short. the apron belly turns me on , but she wants a tummy tuck, yuck !


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Dromond said:


>



lol...................


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 14, 2014)

1. No-one cares. You should know this because no-one cared when you started a virtually identical thread to this a few months ago.

2. If you need some wank fodder that badly do yourself a favour and read the stories, on this website or others, and stop invading the forum with your hard-on.

3. If you want to start a discussion about tummies (although there are a few existing already if you look), try starting a discussion instead of just having a bout of verbal diarrhoea all over the keyboard.

4. Stop writing about your wife's body on the internet. Especially if this is the same wife you've been less than kind about on other occasions.

5. This doesn't belong on the main board (or anywhere).


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 14, 2014)

Steve373 said:


> So it is wrong to admire a woman with a flabby belly on a fat worship site like Dimensions, I guess ?
> 
> A flabby tummy is the 2nd most erotic zone on the body ( male or female)
> 
> ...



You're not married and I doubt you'll be able to prove that you are.

Like I said, go jack off somewhere else.


----------



## Steve373 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm very married, not too happily. my wife is a bitch but I do like her flabby apron mother's belly a lot. it is just enough to still be able to lift her weight and so flabby from being much heavier in the past and loose from age to boot.

I can grab a fistful of her lovehandles in each hand and she can't come close to sucking in her gut enough to have a prayer of pulling her rolls out of hands !

Her tummy is so soft and loose with age, she is totally pooched out with that saggy apron belly and the old fat from being much heavier in the past.

it's a great tummy because it is soft and jiggly as Hell but still she is light enough to ride my cock cowgirl style in my favorite sex position and has all that sexy flab on her tummy .

old loose previous really fat tummies are awesome !


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Steve373 said:


> I'm very married, not too happily. my wife is a bitch but I do like her flabby apron mother's belly a lot. it is just enough to still be able to lift her weight and so flabby from being much heavier in the past and loose from age to boot.
> 
> I can grab a fistful of her lovehandles in each hand and she can't come close to sucking in her gut enough to have a prayer of pulling her rolls out of hands !
> 
> ...



You are all charm aren't you? I can't understand why you would be unhappy. * I CAN TOTALLY UNDERSTAND WHY SHE IS A BITCH TO YOU*.. but oh well.. I lost my interest. Offically creeped out and now nauseous... YUCK!


----------



## Extinctor100 (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Blackjack (Mar 14, 2014)

Steve373 said:


> I'm very married, not too happily. my wife is a bitch



I hope that next time your cock's in her mouth she bites down and clamps shut 'til you bleed out.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 14, 2014)

Extinctor100 said:


>



I'm dying and I can't rep you lmfaooooo


----------



## Steve373 (Mar 14, 2014)

Blackjack said:


> I hope that next time your cock's in her mouth she bites down and clamps shut 'til you bleed out.



sounds kind of erotic to me


----------



## Extinctor100 (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 14, 2014)

Alright I fell for it. I should have seen this coming, don't feed the troll.


----------



## Extinctor100 (Mar 14, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Alright I fell for it. I should have seen this coming, don't feed the troll.



Exactly, but it's still the opportunity for some good humor and bonding. LOL gotta turn negatives into positives!


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 14, 2014)




----------

